# Eigenen IRCD für LAN



## meilon (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,
weil man ja im IRC Bereich immernoch nicht posten kann, nerve ich euch jetzt hier, hat ja was mit Linux zu tun!

Also, ich habe SuSE Linux 9.0 Prof und habe das beigelegte IRCD installiert, konfiguriert und gestartet. Es  auch, connecten, chatten. Nun will auch mal "Gott" spielen und IRCOp sein. Wie sage ich dem Server das ich ein solcher bin?

mfg
Klink

EDIT: 
Nochwas! Wenn ich mich oder Kumpels whoise kommt: signed on 1792wks 4days 20hrs 19mins 3secs ago
Das ist ein bisschen lange, woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Mai 2004)

Lösche den vorhandenen IRCD und installiere dir den Unrealircd. Den kann ich jedenfalls in Teilen ein bisschen supporten.

Ansonsten: Readme

Zu der Connect-Time: Falsche Systemuhrzeit?


----------



## meilon (10. Mai 2004)

```
Server:~ # date
Tue May 11 01:17:23 CEST 2004
```
nö, Zeit stimmt. Dann werd ich mich mal auf die suche nach guten HowTos machen und UIRCd kompilieren!

mfg


----------



## meilon (11. Mai 2004)

OK, Server steht nach einigen vergessenen Semikolons! Und UnrealIRCd ist echt viel einfacher konfiguriert! Vorallem mit der Hilfe von http://www.irc-mania.de/WorkShop-Unrealircd_3.2_19.php
Zum IRCOP wird man mit /oper <name> <password>. So jetzt werd ich noch kurz damit rumspielen und dann zur Schule fahren! Danke Arne für diesen guten Tipp.

mfg
Klink


----------

